# Going out after Vaccinations



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Baby Izzy is getting her 2nd Nobivac jag tomorrow. My vet says she can go out 2 weeks from then, Gorgeous George is allowed out after 5 days (also Nobivac). I know "experts" have differing opinions, I have a good relationship with my vet already and I would like to discuss it with him, armed with more information. Can anyone help?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

My vet says one week after Nobivac. I have a feeling it used to be 2 weeks but no idea why, where or how! Quite a few people on this forum have been told 1 week I think. However, good relationships with vets are essential!! Good luck!

Karen x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I trust him, he's lovely, he looked after Phoebe so well when she had the tumour earlier this year. I'll chat with him about it, I guess I could take her out where no-one knows us!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Flossy had to wait 2 weeks after her 2nd jab and that was nobivac, i dont know why but we did wait the 2 weeks x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

I was suprised when our vet said 5 days and checked it with him, I had thought nobivac was 1 week, so its off walkies today


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Have fun


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Our vets give Nobivac also and he said Buddy can go out 1 week after his 2nd jab?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been googling it, I found some information relating to how long it's advised to wait before boarding dogs at kennels after vaccination, I think it's to do with incubation of diseases, which seems to be 10-14 days, so I'm assuming the rationale is in case you meet an unvaccinated dog who is incubating. JD's vet, on their thread before, said at 10 weeks it was 92% effective which sounds pretty good to me, the extra week is precautionary, is 2 weeks rather than 1 going to make it 100%? I'm not sure. Ho hum, I'll see what my vet says, he's a good guy


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Let us know how you get on Ali. I'd be interested. 

Karen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Ali... 

With Oakley and Eevee I was advised different lengths of time before walking them after their second jab.. I personally just go with what the vets says ... but I thought the length of time was dependant on the type of vaccination given i.e. manufacture and the age of the dog, as Eevee was young having her second jab... and different vets advise different.. all a bit confusing .. but I just go with the flow .. and flowing instructions for the sake of one week ... 

I think Oakley was 1 week ... and Eevee was 2 weeks before going out :S


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Didn't see usual vet - this one said a week  So, even in same practice the advice differs  
Izzy was fine, didn't cry  I carried her there and back as it's very near home - she was all excited when we were nearly home, I think she knows where we live


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Ali .. same for me .. same practice.. different dog .. different vet ... different advise????

Izzy is looking wonderful by the way ... it is sometimes quite hard for me to look at the Blonde Parti girls .. as you can image ... I don't think I could ever have another one with a Blonde Parti coat ... Izzy is soooo lovely 

I soooooo need another puppy here   keep me busy ...


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> it is sometimes quite hard for me to look at the Blonde Parti girls .. as you can image ...


Yes, I can imagine, when I got Caspian (my siamese) I couldn't have one with the same point colour as my previous cats.

I hope the pain will ease with time, and you can look back at the wonderful weeks you had and enjoy the happy memories :hug:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am moving on  promise I will get there ..... and I will always love a Blonde Parti cockapoo ... but just not meant to be my puppy ... 

I need to focus on my puppy search ..


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Are you really going to buy another puppy, or wait to breed your own?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Do you think I am crazy?

I would like 4 Cockapoo’s in total ... and I would like to breed too...

I think I would like one more girl for sure ... I have been searching ... but when it is meant to be it will be I guess... 

Maybe I should put my Wish List and see if any breeders can help me  

I am not saying if I did have puppies that I wouldn't keep one ... that would be so tempting   I am sure my Honey's babies would be amazing ....


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Didn't see usual vet - this one said a week  So, even in same practice the advice differs
> Izzy was fine, didn't cry  I carried her there and back as it's very near home - she was all excited when we were nearly home, I think she knows where we live


Good news Ali.  At least you can go out with impunity now!

Karen x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Crazy JoJo? No, well, not for wanting another pup  Go for it, yes why not put your wish list up, maybe the right one is waiting for you....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ali that may be quite fun actually putting a JoJo's next puppy wish list .. Do you really think anyone would have one for me... oh well maybe


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad you saw the ohter vet Ali now you dont have to wait so long ... enjoy x


----------

